# Eier gefunden!



## Teichforum.info (9. Juli 2005)

Hi.

Im Frühjahr hatte ich im Garten einen Schacht gegraben wo später mal die Wasseruhr rein sollte. Die ausgeschaufelte Erde lag bis heut daneben. Als ich den kleinen Haufen heute weggemacht habe bin ich auf 6 ca. 1 - 1,5 cm kleine Eier gestoßen.

Was soll ich jetzt mit den Eiern machen?

Hab mir gedacht, da der Haufen jetzt weg ist muss ich wohl die Eier ausbrüten. Wenn sie nicht sowieso schon beschädigt wurden.
Ich hab die Eier jetzt erst mal in eine kleine "Plastikbox" getan und leicht mit Erde abgedeckt.


Was könnten es für Eier sein?
Hatte an Eier von einer __ Ringelnatter oder __ Zauneidechse gedacht.
Andere eierlegende Reptilien hab ich bei mir im Garten noch nicht gesehen.

Und was muss ich beim ausbrüten beachten?

Gibt es überhaupt noch eine Chance das da was schlüpft? Ich hab mal gehört das man Reptilieneier nicht drehen darf, was bei diesen bestimmt schon geschehen ist.


Wäre für Hilfe sehr dankbar!



Schöne Grüße
Mirko


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Juli 2005)

Ich glaube Reptilieneier haben keine harte Schale, sondern eine eher ledrige Schale. Ein Vogel wird es sicherlich nicht gewesen sein, die vergraben ihre Eier nicht. Vielleicht die Schildkröte vom Nachbarn?

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Juli 2005)

Hi.

Also die Eier sind schon weich, also keine harte Schale.

Das es Schildkröteneier sind glaub ich nicht. Ich kenn zu mindest keinen in der Nähe der __ Schildkröten hat. Und das es eine __ Europäische Sumpfschildkröte ist glaube ich auch nicht. Obwohl ich schon mal eine ganz in der nähe gesehen hab und in der Zeitung stand auch mal was.


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Juli 2005)

*Hallo*

Hi

 Die Eier könnten von einer __ Ringelnatter (nicht giftig) sein.

  HARRY


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Juli 2005)

ich denke __ ringelnatter 

(werd ich jetzt der schlangenexperte?)  

Fortpflanzung und Entwicklung
Die Ringelnatter hält in Kleingruppen von Oktober bis April Winterschlaf in Erdhöhlen und hohlen Baumstümpfen. Im Anschluß findet zunächst die erste Häutung und danach die Paarung statt, nach etwa 2 Monaten im Juni legt das Weibchen die Eier (10-40) an warmen und geschützten Stellen (Kompost, __ Schilf, alte Baumstümpfe oder Grünschnitt mit Abwärme aus dem Abbauprozeß) ab. Die Eier bilden dabei eine verklebte Masse. An sehr günstigen Stellen legen mitunter sehr viele Ringelnattern ihre Eier in ein Gelege, welches dann einige hundert Eier enthalten kann.
Im frühen Herbst schlüpfen die jungen Ringelnattern. Die Schale wird dabei mit einem „Eizahn“ aufgeschnitten. Die Jungtiere sind ca. 12 cm lang und wiegen kaum mehr als 3g. Sie verlassen das Gelege zunächst nicht und gehen dort auch in den Winterschlaf, sind aber bereits selbständig. Nach ca. 4 Jahren ist sie geschlechtsreif.


----------

